# I would love a MA in new york ( hopefully my long island) to help me!



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 28, 2006)

ok well my prom is June 22nd..and I really would love an MA to do my make up.. I know its a long long time from now, but I just really want this done since I've never had it done before. Please contact me if you can help ! I would LOVE you forever !


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 1, 2006)

Just sent you a pm.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just make sure you book your appointment as soon as possible...at the counters I've been working at, all the prom appointments have been booked since January!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Just make sure you book your appointment as soon as possible...at the counters I've been working at, all the prom appointments have been booked since January!_

 

thanks for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and i pmed you back sweetie<3


----------

